# Happy New Year!



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

I won't post after midnight as I'll be tucked up in bed! BUT... Happy New Year to you all. I hope it brings you all even some of the joy our boy has brought to us.

Love, Rachael, Julie and poorly baby Alex x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy New Year Rachel. Sorry to read that Alex is poorly xxxxx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey all

Happy New Year to you all, may 2008 be a great year for all!!  We had our first new years eve together and had a dance with louise to auld lang sang all holding hands,    , was fab!!

Love Maggie, Emma & Louise
xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy 2008 to everyone - wishing all of you a year of health, happiness and luck!

Sally xxx


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Happy new year to all - i hope 2008 brings you all happy and successful pregnancies and births!


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Happy new year folks! Here's to a fab year ahead for everyone... Nickyx


----------

